# 2.5g tank ideas needed.



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi! I currently have two 2.5gs needing to be set up for 2 of my _HM red marble males_ and I just dont know what I want to do with them just yet..? 
And I was wondering if you all could help my out with some ideas and maybe some pictures with your tanks and what you used to put them together. :]. 

I have a lot of supplies already.

3 bags of natural colored rocks
1 bag of black rocks
10+ fake plants
5 clay pots
3 bags of white black natural mixed colored rocks
(all needs to be cleaned!) (any pointers on cleaning used decor) 
note: i really love the natural look, i just dont know what to do about the decor...

Thanks
Sara
:]


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Bumping. Anyone with an idea? I really need to get these tanks set up tomorrow or atleast by this weekend..


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

bump


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

CTLover,

I think the reason no-one's responding is that it depends so much on your personal taste. Do what looks good to you!

Re: Cleaning used decor. Boil any stones (not platic stuff). Don't use soap on anything!

Suggestions: Don't add too many stones, or you'll filll up the tank. I personally prefer real live plants to plastic, but.....

GB


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

If the pots are big enough, consider breaking them (cleanly) and having a half-buried look with them 

Also, consider using a stone (if large enough) as a focal point like this:









And I agree, its hard to say, since we dont know what you like! :3 Try things out and then post, and itll be easier to tell you what we think and how to tweak.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I always like natural colored gravel, and love adding live plants to mine because it's fun seeing them grow and the added benefit of them eating ammonia and stuff.

here's the divided "betta" section in my 48g










I don't have any up to date photo's of my 2.5g mini bow, but it has the same gravel, and live plants as well. I like putting little marbles in my aquariums too.
But it's really about what you like, just set it up in a way you find interesting and like the look of.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for postings some pictures. I want to see what everyone has and likes because I like anything and just about everything that's isn't too dramatically out there. Haha. I have decided to use the clay pots and I am going to be using a bubble stone for filtration as well.. So that leaves room for other things. 
I still haven't decided on fake or live plants though.?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Live plants are really fun! I like them. It gives you a nice opportunity to have a healthier tank, IMO... They suck up the bad stuff, grow, and are nice and natural. Theyre not hard, either, depending on what you get.

Actually, if your plants look natural, you can do both and itd look GREAT! I did for a while before I got enough, and the fake ones, when near the live, began to look really good! :3

I like the old stand by, Java fern and anubias! Buying a fuller, tall fern gives the tank nice, lush height.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Well the 2.5gs I have is the same one as your pic you posted so the plants can't grow to be too tall. I haven't had much experience with smaller gallon tanks because I've always had breeders in divided tanks... But since I am not breeding this year I am pampering...lol.. So. Do I need some type of soil base or do I just need to add a weekly micro nutrient to the tank for plant growth like I do my other tanks?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Unless theyre a root plant (like swords), I usually just put liquid fertilizers in there and have my lights (CFL 6500K) and everything's happy 

That's actually a 5 gallon!

All of the plants in this: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=67565
are good for smaller tanks, so long as theyre pruned. If you can get stem plants to grow a lot, you can even sell them or give them away, which is what I did.
The only one that might be meh in a smaller tank would be the amazon sword, which can get HUGE (tank-busters), but if you have bigger sized tanks to transfer, theyre nice.

Also, banana plants are hysterical and stupidly cute. Theyre cheap, too! (which is never a bad thing ;D )


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

DON'T boil rocks! They can explode and cause serious injury. A good scrubbing with hot water is all that is needed!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you. You have been so helpful! I think I'm gonna take a trip to my LPS and PetSmart tomorrow to pick up some plants and hopefully have these tanks set up by tomorrow night. 



PewPewPew said:


> Unless theyre a root plant (like swords), I usually just put liquid fertilizers in there and have my lights (CFL 6500K) and everything's happy
> 
> That's actually a 5 gallon!
> 
> ...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Sweeda88 said:


> DON'T boil rocks! They can explode and cause serious injury. A good scrubbing with hot water is all that is needed!


Not even with a lid? Lol. And I believe they were referring to stone pebble like rocks. Not the smaller substrate rocks


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Even then, sometimes bad stuff can happen... Trust me o__o 

I would just soak in hot/warm water (so long as theyre natural) for a day or two if you have concerns, and for non-natural gravel (or even so), rinse in lukewarm water over and over and over and ovverrrrr and itll yield great results. Do until the water runs clear!

And youre welcome, pics when its done!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I wouldn't risk it. And with enough force, that lid could come off. Rocks just need a good rinse with hot water, or a soak in some white vinegar, then a REALLY good rinse in hot water.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

OKay. I think i'll just stick with the natural colored rocks I already have rinsed and ready to use. 
I will be adding a _java moss ball_ into each tank (found out that they are 5g instead of 2.5gs)
Adding a_ Dwarf Anubias _into each tank
and possible drift wood 
adding other plants too..just havent decided on the types yet....


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You should get some Moneywort. I'm notorious for killing plants, but mine are thriving! Just make sure you have fluorescent lighting directly over the tank. A desk lamp works.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Everything other than plants and decor is on check. :]
I am thinking about adding some _Pygmy Chain Sword_
I might buy some moneywort for my other tanks but they are alittle large for a 5g so...?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You can cut them down. Cut them off at the top, not the root. You can replant the clippings, as they will send out their own roots.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I guess I can try that out. What else do you think I should try? As you can tell. I LOVE a crazy planted tank.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not sure. I've only tried Anacharis (died), a Marimo Moss ball (died), and Moneywort (thrived). I don't have much experience! But I've heard Java Ferns are really easy to care for!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

And thats the thing I am worried about.. the only really good experiences I have had with live plants have been with my 20gs and up....so.... But I am going to try them out.. 
Im just going to go to my LPS and Petsmart today and look over the saved plant info web links on my phone while I am picking out what I am buying.. haha. :].


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

here is a tank I think I will be buying at petsmart today for my other HM male 







its a Crescent 5gallon Aquarium System Seamless Curved Front Aquarium
What do you think?
comes with light, hood, and internal Whisper Micro Filter.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's gorgeous! Go for it!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

It's only $30 so Im pretty sure I'm going to get it. I'm on my way to my LPS right now to look at some plants and then off to Petsmart I go. Haha.


----------



## Bettame (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi There, Sorry for the delay. Had to go take some pictures. Bettas are addicting. i like cheesy sometimes. Well hope it gives you some ideas, I like anubis plants. I tend to kill the other plants. Here it goes, hope you enjoy!!

1. Beach Theme-2.5 gal, "Bluemoon"
2. Gaudy Theme-2.5 gal, "Butterfly"
3. Odds and Ends-2.5 gal, "Godric"
4. Purty Purty Princess- 2.5 gal, "Izumi" in QT for bloating issues
5. Rock, Drummer-2.5 gal, "Eragon"
6. Rock, Singer- 2.5 gal, "Epsilon"
7. Rock, Guitar-2.5 gal, "Leslie"
8. Squidward-2.5 gal, "Pat"
9. Ancient Statue- 2.5 gal, "Bubba"
10. Turtle Soup- 2.5 gal, "Copper"
11. Snail-2.5 gal, "Aquamarine"
12. Asian theme- 5 gal, "Elvis"


----------



## elsilerjr (Apr 26, 2011)

wow thats alot of water changes. Look great tho.


----------



## Bettame (Jul 28, 2010)

"wow thats alot of water changes. Look great tho."- elsilerjr

To elsilerjr: Yes it's a lot of water changes (but it gives me a workout for lifting especially in the legs, hehe! My muscles was sore from all the water changes over the weekend). It was one of my big last purchases before tying the knot and before my money becomes "our money." They're all mini bows and was on sale at the time and so I didn't pay full price for them. I have also put fish in those 2.5 gallon rectangle glass, but my fishes don't thrive so well in there. 

I also have a 20 gallon tank community (6 girls, one snail, 1 froggy and 2 ghost shrimps) and a 10 gallon divided tank( 3 guys). My husband has a 14 gallon tank (only mollies and some ghost shrimp). 

But I think I'm at my cap now. Its a lot of work but its so rewarding to see the fishies.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Here are some examples, a mixture of the 2 would look cool small scale. Live plants aren't really that hard... just choose easy ones like anubias, mosses and stemmed plants and you'll be fine. Trimming will be important.
Put smaller plants in the front and larger ones in the back, it's nice to have a natural focal point like wood or an interesting rock.
These are mostly easy to care for plants so if you see one you like I'll try to identify it for you. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Buv_4dyzqLs --video








Rock Landscape


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow! Those are ALL awesome tanks!!! Thank you for guys for your pics! This is what I ended up with last night. 
tank 1







tank 2








I am going to add more colorful pebbles when I get the chance.... What else do you guys think I should add? 

Oh. I ended up buying the Eclipse Hexagon 5 gallon because the other tank I wanted had a stronger flowing filter that wouldnt work very well for housing bettas... soooo... here it is


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

it's a good idea to cover the holes in the pots or break the bottoms out, otherwise it's possible for a betta to stick its head in it and possibly get stuck. I think a couple of your plants aren't true aquatic ones as well. looks like the first one has some ribbon plant I think it was called, which I'm pretty sure isn't, and the second looks like it has some peacock fern which isn't. stupid petsmart/petco with their lying tubes


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the pots backed upped to the other side of the tank so they cant fit through thr hole if they tried...and what do you suggest I do about the plants? Ugh! This is why I hate small tanks!


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

I don't have these set up any more, but I figured I'd share some pics of my old 5 gallon and 2.5 gallon. 

First, the 5 gallon


















2.5 gallons


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

LOVE!! I am looking for moss balls right now! And I still dont know if I should root the plants or not with so many water changes....


----------

